# Cephalexin and breastfeeding..is it safe?



## cj'smommy (Aug 14, 2003)

My SIL was told to stop breastfeeding because she's taking it, the baby is also on Amoxicillian (he's 6 weeks old) because of an ear infection.

I thought it was safe, but does anyone have a rating for it?


----------



## RootSnort (Nov 22, 2006)

I don't know the rating offhand, but I know that all drugs in that category (cephalosporins) are safe for nursing. Very few antibiotics aren't safe for nursing. Usually if mom is on antibiotics, we say to keep an eye out for diarrhea, though since the baby is also on antibiotics, it would probably be from his own amoxicillin.


----------



## cj'smommy (Aug 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RootSnort* 
I don't know the rating offhand, but I know that all drugs in that category (cephalosporins) are safe for nursing. Very few antibiotics aren't safe for nursing. Usually if mom is on antibiotics, we say to keep an eye out for diarrhea, though since the baby is also on antibiotics, it would probably be from his own amoxicillin.

Thanks. They perscribed it to me when my incision had to be re-opened to prevent infection and told me it was safe. She swears that they told her to stop. sigh. So now the poor baby has an ear infection and doesn't have his momma to comfort him.







She doesn't believe me that it's safe and thinks formula is easier anyway.







:


----------



## cj'smommy (Aug 14, 2003)

Oh, I did tell her to give the baby probiotics.


----------



## snazzy_mom (Apr 8, 2006)

Quote:

Breast Feeding Summary

Cephalexin is excreted into breast milk in low concentrations. A 1-g oral dose given to six mothers produced peak milk levels at 4-5 hours averaging 0.51 µmg/mL (range 0.24-0.85 µmg/mL) (12). Mean milk







lasma ratios at 1, 2, and 3 hours were 0.008, 0.021, and 0.14, respectively. Even though these levels are low, three potential problems exist for the nursing infant: modification of bowel flora, direct effects on the infant, and interference with the interpretation of culture results if a fever workup is required. Although not specifically listing cephalexin, the American Academy of Pediatrics classifies other cephalosporin antibiotics as compatible with breast feeding (13).
I got this from a website that refers to Hale's as it's reference.


----------



## RootSnort (Nov 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cj'smommy* 
Thanks. They perscribed it to me when my incision had to be re-opened to prevent infection and told me it was safe. She swears that they told her to stop. sigh. So now the poor baby has an ear infection and doesn't have his momma to comfort him.







She doesn't believe me that it's safe and thinks formula is easier anyway.







:

She may have been looking for "permission" to quit. But if not, here's what LactMed has to say, which is the most up to date information, maintained by the National Library of Medicine:

Summary of Use during Lactation:
Cephalexin is acceptable to use during breastfeeding. Limited information indicates that maternal doses of cephalexin up to 1 gram produce low levels in milk that are not expected to cause adverse effects in breastfed infants. Occasionally, disruption of the infant's gastrointestinal flora, resulting in diarrhea or thrush, have been reported with cephalosporins, but these effects have not been adequately evaluated.


----------



## Hippy (Mar 29, 2008)

I am currently taking this and the first thing I asked my dr was if it was safe for breastfeeding. He told me it was totally safe and that this is what they give to mom's with Mastitis. HTH


----------

